# HOS Show



## SlipperKing (Apr 24, 2013)

A PICs of the show this past weekend.

Yours truly and Doug standing in fron of his display having our morning coffee.






Doug and his wife, Tasha





Exul, which I've worked a deal for a division.




I have never seen an exul plant this large before.





philippinense v. album, which again, worked a division out from the owner.



















*Plants from Doug's display*
Berenice, this plant recieved a HCC last yr. This yr took the best grown and best slipper flower trophies.









Left Joanna Burkhardt right William Ambler.




















A friend and AOS judge's plant, lowii which Doug bought a division at a fund raiser. (poor PIC)


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 24, 2013)

A really cool hennisianum Doug also had in his display.





*Plants in my display*






As you can see, P. Julius now 'Mem Charles Hepler' received a HCC





Colored form of P. Henrietta Fujiwara 





Left Bel Royale and right my version of P. William Ambler





My "shack" in the bayou (theme of the show "orchids on the bayou")





My creators!





Doug working the sales table!





Interesting hybrid of Jay's in my display









topperi, left and Umatilla right


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 24, 2013)

more of mine


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 24, 2013)

Awesome plants and display, Rick and Doug! :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Apr 24, 2013)

:drool:


SlipperKing said:


>



Thanks for sharing and Congrats on the awards. You don't often see the Henrietta Fugiwara coloratum form! 
What is the cross for Paph Mem. Violet May?


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks Eric. Colored HF..that's y I bought it. Mem VM is fowlei by leuco


----------



## NYEric (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh, that is a little weird! Is it a Ross Hella product?


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. I'm definitely adding Joanna Burkhardt to my wishlist. Stunning.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 24, 2013)

I am impressed. :clap:


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 24, 2013)

nice!


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 24, 2013)

I love the Paph. Johanna Burkhardt!!!:clap::clap::clap:

Ramon


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 24, 2013)

nice displays


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 24, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Oh, that is a little weird! Is it a Ross Hella product?



It wasn't Ross's tag in the pot. My first thought, it was.

Yep that JB kicks butt. This the second blooming, again only two flowers. Maybe it will take a third or fourth blooming to increase the count. Still, a very cherry plant!


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 24, 2013)

I picked up a lot of nice plants this show (at least I think so). All blooming size except for the charlesworthii (decided to give it a try again). 2 plant of PEOY X sand, Shin-Yi Pride X sand, MK X PEOY, Spiderman X sand, Stoney-o X roth, W. Ambler (in the PICs), Shin-Yi William, Iona, Wossner Bellarmi, dianthum (3 gr), 2 more plants of vietnamense and one Phrag lindenii. I also need to add, I dropped off 6 plants for Doug to sell which he in turn knocked off some on my bill.

I can't wait to get my hands on the philippinense var. album, one spike had 7 flowers!


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 24, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> It wasn't Ross's tag in the pot. My first thought, it was.
> 
> Yep that JB kicks butt. This the second blooming, again only two flowers. Maybe it will take a third or fourth blooming to increase the count. Still, a very cherry plant!



Plant needs to be big to flower more.

Ramon


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 24, 2013)

Great pics! Just curious....did the coloratum Henrietta Fujiwara come from a Troy Meyers flask?


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm not sure Eric. I got it from a vendor at the Galveston show and didn't pay any attention to a company name. I'll have to take a look and back to you on that.


----------



## Potterychef (Apr 25, 2013)

Hello All, what a great time Rick and I had at the show. Pretty much my favorite weekend of the year! I am dissappointed to say that I was so busy at the show I didnt buy a single plant. Needless to say I am shopping lists right now!! And I think the Johanna Burkhardt is even more impressive in person, if I could just coax a couple more flowers out of it next year. D


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 25, 2013)

Potterychef said:


> Hello All, what a great time Rick and I had at the show. Pretty much my favorite weekend of the year! I am dissappointed to say that I was so busy at the show I didnt buy a single plant. Needless to say I am shopping lists right now!! And I think the Johanna Burkhardt is even more impressive in person, if I could just coax a couple more flowers out of it next year. D



Where did you get P. Johanna Burkhardt from? Mine just got awarded and I will post it soon.

Ramon


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks for the trip guys. Wish I was there to enjoy the morning coffee with the two of you. What can one say except, great paphs.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 25, 2013)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> Great pics! Just curious....did the coloratum Henrietta Fujiwara come from a Troy Meyers flask?


Eric,
the tag has no company name on it. the cross is haynaldianum 'VZandCO' X prim v purpurascens 'Tall 50'

Do you recognizes the clonal names?


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 25, 2013)

No...I was just wondering. I made a coloratum Henrietta Fujiwara that I sent to Troy a few years ago. I used primulinum "liltii" (Rands name for a slightly orangey purpurescens...)


----------



## Leo_5313 (Apr 25, 2013)

Great pics! Thanks!


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 26, 2013)

Well there you go Eric, Two great minds thinking a like!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 26, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> I can't wait to get my hands on the philippinense var. album, one spike had 7 flowers!


I have a one growth one and wish I grew multies better! 



Potterychef said:


> I am dissappointed to say that I was so busy at the show I didnt buy a single plant.D


That's sad!


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 27, 2013)

Lots of ribbons again, bravo Rick :clap: !!!! and thanks for the pics!!!! Jean


----------



## Carper (Apr 27, 2013)

Some stunning plants and flowers there Rick. And with all those plants you have already, you add more to the collection. There does sound some stunning multis in there and your greenhouse must be looking very busy at the moment! Congratulations on the awards also, well deserved.

Gary
UK


----------



## jjkOC (Apr 27, 2013)

Wow, so many fantastic slipper orchids! Congratulations Rick and thanks for sharing!


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks everyone!




Eric Muehlbauer said:


> No...I was just wondering. I made a coloratum Henrietta Fujiwara that I sent to Troy a few years ago. I used primulinum "liltii" (Rands name for a slightly orangey purpurescens...)



I'll have to post some of the flowers from the show which I haven't done so details can be seen. The HF is really olive green.


NYEric said:


> I have a one growth one and wish I grew multies better!
> 
> 
> That's sad!


Come to TX and I'll give you a demo!



JeanLux said:


> Lots of ribbons again, bravo Rick :clap: !!!! and thanks for the pics!!!! Jean



Keeping in mind there is only Doug and myself that really display slippers. There was 4 plants (I think) in the Galveston OS floor display and one phrag in all of the Houston floor display. One vendor had two, the album phillie and a Chi Hua Dancer.
I ended up with 16 ribbons, 2 glass trophies and a HCC. Doug had lots of ribbons and 3 glass trophies. If there would of been more entries I would of ended up with far fewer!


----------



## Rick (Apr 27, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> If there would of been more entries I would of ended up with far fewer!



I don't know Rick, those are all competitive looking plants:clap:


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 27, 2013)

Rick said:


> I don't know Rick, those are all competitive looking plants:clap:



I agree!

Ramon


----------



## Stone (Apr 27, 2013)

Congats on a nice show, awards, and a philip alba division!!!


----------



## emydura (Apr 28, 2013)

Great show Rick. Particularly by yourself. You could have had your own show. Congrats on the award. I told you that Julius was good. It does look amazing in that photo. You spent up big too. Those purchases should be fantastic.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 28, 2013)

I think Rick is inviting competition. I think we should all move to Texas with our slipper collections. :evil:


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 29, 2013)

thanks for the photos and great plants.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Apr 30, 2013)

Just had our orchid show 2 months ago and I'm already itching for another orchid show! Thanks for sharing.


----------

